

The Psychology of Color in Marketing and Branding - Ciotti
https://www.helpscout.net/blog/psychology-of-color/

======
WalterSear
Those pop-up 'OMG PLEZ LET US EMAIL U COOL TIPZ' interstitials always let me
know how much the site owner knows about marketing and branding.

~~~
Ciotti
The fact that you think they don't work is even more revealing...

~~~
WalterSear
That depends on your metric of 'work'. By the same metric, buying email lists
from spammers also 'works'.

~~~
zombio
How does getting people to voluntarily sign up to receive emails about a topic
that interests them compare AT ALL to buying scraped emails?

------
JacksonGariety
The popup that overlays the blog post in this site does not disappear when I
hit the 'X'.

Fuck me, right?

~~~
piptastic
Generally when this happens I just inspect it with Chrome and change/remove
the css that is preventing me from reading it.

~~~
abrichr
Right-click -> Inspect element -> Delete key -> Done.

------
andrewljohnson
This article pointed out that a red button amidst a green palette converted
better in one instance, because the red button contrasted starkly. That's also
my current theory on how to make an app icon.

For my App Store apps, I choose loud colors that contrast well with other apps
in the category. I look at how the icon stands out in searches on iPhone,
iPad, and iTunes. I still want a beautiful icon, but my primary concern is
whether it pops.

Unfortunately, it's hard to test the theory.

~~~
Ciotti
That's interesting, I'm unfamiliar with what sort of data is available for App
Store users, I'm assuming there's no way to really test the performance of
different icons?

------
wmrice
Test after test proves there is consistency to how people respond to color in
advertising. As a professional marketer, every time I stray I'm often
corrected by later optimization efforts.

------
keithbalexander
Optimism, sincerity, creativity, etc are great.

But what about my organization? The colors should inspire or remind the
customer of fear, secrecy and power (not their power, our power).

------
Eduard
Hm, "Women’s Favorite Colors"... 0% pink, rose etc. I must say this study IS
significantly flawed.

~~~
Ciotti
You did not read the study I cited, because it clearly states that only 8
options were given to participants.

------
magikbum
I like how "red" means excitement youthful, bold. Reminds me of RED bull.

------
aresant
Great primer, if this stuff interests you - particularly with regard to
utilizing colors to drive CRO etc please go check out
[http://www.colorvoodoo.com/](http://www.colorvoodoo.com/) which is the
original book that got me A/B testing >10 years back - great content -

------
eps
PhantomLobe, you are hell-banned.

~~~
alanctgardner2
Can we please not do this:

a) as a top-level comment

b) for people with a spotty comment history

c) as a matter of course for everyone who is hellbanned

I don't want to say this guy deserves it, but he does have negative karma, and
his comment adds nothing to the discussion. Looking back, he's only made a
few, similarly negative, short, non-constructive comments. Maybe you made a
different value judgement than me, but I wanted to point out that the
convention isn't to tell everyone who is hell-banned about it, only people you
think were wrongly hell-banned.

~~~
eps
Please kindly advise where I should be posting this if I can't reply to [dead]
comments.

This guy hasn't said anything that deserves a hell-ban.

~~~
alanctgardner2
Honestly, I have no ideas. The site admins have said you can email them to
appeal an unfair hellban, but normally that's for the hellban-ee. It would be
awesome if they added a feature to upvote people back from hell. Frankly, in
this case the user doesn't have any contact info or about me, and he's not
that active (and he has negative karma).

My big complaint is that this pattern of habitually telling everyone they're
hell-banned seems to contravene the will of the mods, and produces a bunch of
low-level noise on the site. It's come up before, and the mods continue to use
hell-banning as a punishment so obviously they think it's worth the risk of
losing casual commenters.

If you see a case where you very strongly disagree I think it's appropriate to
comment, but this doesn't seem to meet that standard.

